# Eclipse: wo Dateien speichern



## Sechem (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

in Eclipse werden ja verschiedene Ordner angelegt, für jedes Projekt ein Ordner und darin dann die Verzeichnisse "src" und "bin". Wenn ich jetzt z.B. eine Text-Datei erstelle, aus der in meinem Programm Java-Daten gelesen werden sollen, wo ist denn der beste Ort, die zu speichern? Auch im src- oder bin- Ordner? Oder direkt im Projektordner?

Viele Grüße


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Im bin Verzeichniss speicherst du gar nichts ab!

Alles unter src...


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2008)

Ok,
und wo unter src? Kommt die Textdatei mit ins package oder direkt in src?

Gruß


----------



## Natorion (12. Sep 2008)

Direkt im Projektordner würde ich mal sagen. Du machst zB direkt im Projektroot nen Ordner mit den namen bilder wo du die Bilder reinhaust usw. Als Root während der Ausführung wird nämlich das Projektroot als Ausführungsverzeichnis genommen 

Ins SRC würde ich nur Source-Dateien bzw. Dateien die direkt was damit zu tun haben geben.


----------



## Sechem (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ok danke für die Hilfe!

Ich hatte eine Text-Datei jetzt schon kurze Zeit im bin-Verzeichnis gespeichert, gerade (als ich erfahren habe, dass man das nicht soll) aber wieder rausgenommen. Dabei habe ich doch hoffentlich nichts kaputt gemacht oder?? :bahnhof:


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Ne, kaputt ist nix.

Aber das bin Verzeichniss wird manchmal gelöscht, was dann nur da drinnen war und nicht im src Verzeichniss, ist weg


----------



## Natorion (12. Sep 2008)

Jup, geh mal im Eclipse auf Project-->Clean dann sollte alles aus dem Bin (also das Verzeichnis wo die kompilierten Dateien hinkommen) nicht mehr in diesem Universum zu finden sein.


----------



## diggaa1984 (12. Sep 2008)

habs bei mir so gemacht, das ich nen neuen source-folder angelegt hab im projekt-root und den zB "ressources" genannt, und dort hatte ich meine *.properties drin. den source-Ordner habsch dann manuell aufs bin gelinkt (Optionen des Projektes) und der wird dann beim compilieren dort reingeschoben. Beim Export als Jar muss man dann allerdings schauen, dass er nicht mit gepackt wird, da er ja extern zur verfügung stehen soll, und braucht somit nicht ins Jar, aber is ja net so wild. dennoch hast ihn beim compilieren im bin-Verzeichnis und kannst auch dementsprechend normal dein Programm testen.


----------



## Sechem (12. Sep 2008)

Sorry, komm grad ein bisschen durcheinander.

Also wenn man ein neues Programm schreiben will, dann legt man dafür einen eigenen Projektordner an. Angenommen, man will dieses Programm jetzt an eine andere Person weitergeben oder z.B. übers Internet verbreiten. Übergibt man  dann nicht einfach den gesamten Projektordner? Was muss die Person dann tun, um das Programm auszuführen? Und was sind .jar Dateien?

Ich konnte vorher nur HTML und CSS, mit richtigem Programmieren kannte ich mich gar nicht aus..!  :lol:


----------

